# ACLS, ABLS, ATLS...where does it come from?



## JJR512 (May 2, 2006)

In June I'll be done the EMT-B class and in the spring I'll be starting the EMT-P course sequence at a local community college.

I've been wondering if these specialized training skills/knowledge that many of you have--like ABLS, ACLS, ATLS, PHTLS, etc.--are they part of the core EMT-P classes, or are they optional classes you take somewhere else? If that's the case, where?


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2006)

(B/PH)"TLS" is usually covered in Medic class.. but is a good class for a BLS provider, too.

PALS/PEPP and ACLS are usually also covered in medic class. there is a BLS PEPP course, too.

GEMS - Geriatric EMS - BLS/ALS class on old people
AHLS - Advanced Haz-Mat Life Support - ALS class on treatments for Ethyl-Methly bad stuff 

ATLS is for Physcians, usually Trauma Docs.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 3, 2006)

It is dependent upon the course and school. Most of the education facilities I have seen usually Alphabet courses are optional courses. Since the course themselves have strict outline and criteria that must be matched, additonal money and instructors is needed as well. 

I doubt ABLS, NRP etc.espicially, since most Paramedic programs do not have the specialized equipment needed.

R/r 911


----------



## joemt (May 3, 2006)

NRP is offered here at one of our progams, PEPP is not.... GEMS is a course that is rarely done around here, but I'm thinking of cornering a bit of the market as it were.... 

As Rid said, it just depends on where you go to school.. most of the "hireable" alphabet courses will be included in your "P" course... the add-ons will be something that you can acquire later and apply towards your continuing education.


----------

